# palm fern from vietnam need id



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all, need help again.anyone know the scientifi name of this fern?

The trade name is know as palm fern "vietnam"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ts1168,

Clearer pictures would help showing more detail of the leaf, stem, and rhizome however my first impression is it looks similar to a Bolbitis species.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry that is the only photo i have.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice stuff! Are there already aquarium experiences with this fern?
IMO it belongs definitly to the family Hymenophyllaceae, the Filmy Ferns. Similar plants are already imported from tropical Asia, e.g. one that's said to be Crepidomanes malabaricum, restricted to the Western Ghats in Southwestern India. Or Hymenophyllaceae sp. "Wayanad" from the same area that looks in photos like the C. malabaricum: 
http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/hymenophyllaceae-sp-wayanad-t21028.html
https://plus.google.com/photos/1098...5733114291077148242&oid=109837052880254682778

There's a number of similar species in Asia, difficult to ID. See also the drawing of Crepidomanes intramarginale here, showing some characteristics of the genus: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crepidomanes

The info that it comes from Vietnam is surely valuable, however I think a proper ID would be a case for real fern experts.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

ok here a close up of the fern, see attachment. Hope this is clear enough for all to see.

*Note:* I was told it is already a submerse form.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you! Really a fern of the family Hymenophyllaceae, probably genus Crepidomanes. That genus contains a number of species which occur mostly on wet boulders along streams in the tropics. I've got some literature about that, but I'm not yet able to exactly ID the species.
Anyway, I'd say, the properties of this nice fern as aquarium plant are more interesting!


----------

